# fry tank



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

I have a 30 gallon fry tank. When can I clean it and how do I clean it without messing with the fry? Its really nasty looking. The sand is brown now not white. When can I turn on the actual filter for the tank? Im running a sponge filter right now but when can I actually turn the regular filter on?

It has been 3 weeks since i had put the eggs in there now so let me know please.

Experts only please respond. Those who have dealed with fry tanks before.


----------



## nubsmoke (Feb 4, 2004)

I have multiple fry tanks, I prefer 20 gal longs, with three going right now. I don't use any substrate, it makes cleaning/care impossible. I use a cloverleaf shaped sponge filter made for 125 gal tanks. I use a 1/4 inch airline as a siphon to vacuum the bottom for debris. When the fry get about 1/4 inch tall I start to use the full size hose to vacuum the bottom. When the fish get dime sized ,and I have any left that did'nt go to pet stores, they go to a grow-out tank with Marineland Bio-wheel 330's.


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

nubsmoke said:


> I have multiple fry tanks, I prefer 20 gal longs, with three going right now. I don't use any substrate, it makes cleaning/care impossible. I use a cloverleaf shaped sponge filter made for 125 gal tanks. I use a 1/4 inch airline as a siphon to vacuum the bottom for debris. When the fry get about 1/4 inch tall I start to use the full size hose to vacuum the bottom. When the fish get dime sized ,and I have any left that did'nt go to pet stores, they go to a grow-out tank with Marineland Bio-wheel 330's.
> [snapback]1046203[/snapback]​












substrate is bad news in a fry tank


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Also try changing your food. At first I never used substrate but I got away with using it after I changed foods. I never had to clean the tank until I got them to quarter size and sold them to the LFS. Then I cleaned mine.


----------



## frankyo (Oct 20, 2004)

the tank has to have no gravel or sand it makes it easier to clean that way. I have one fry tank clean with no gravel or sand then when they get bigger they move to a bigger tank so the new fry can take thier place.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Umm to tell you the truth in all the times my breeders mated. Subtrate truly never mattered. What mattered is what I fed them. Using green water, algae and vinegar eels keeps the water free of amonia and other nasty crap. I never had to clean the fry tank until they were all grown. However when I used what is commonly used (brine shrimp live or frozen) I had to. Brine shrimp in any way are a cheap crappy fix in my opinion. All the stuff I ended up feeding costs NOTHING and is self replenishing.


----------



## nubsmoke (Feb 4, 2004)

What about water changes?No matter what food you feed , plenty of water changes will fix anything, dirty tanks or high waste levels.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

I agree with water changes but no soo much on the fry level. They are very easy to kill if the temp isn't the same and what little chlorine and flouride in the water is bad too. Even when you mix chemicals into remove these chemicals you are still dosing up the fry with man made crap. I've always found it best when I had to do water changes to take it from the parents. Water doesn't go stale when you keep it clean and have a biofilter. Without amonia and other chemicals present the need to change the water becomes less and less urgent.


----------



## nubsmoke (Feb 4, 2004)

I love explaining myself! When I say conditioned I mean exactly like fry conditions. I have a large aquarium that I take water from to fill all my tanks. The water has usually been setting for at least 2 days after filling to allow me to adjust parameters to duplicate my pH, TDS, temp. This way I can change water w/out fear of any shock. This also allows me very quick water changes, because time is money. This is important when you have 6 fry tanks going w/ all different size fry, which will be in about 1 more week!


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Nice nice, It's nice having an operation just sucks setting up one sometimes. I always stole from the parent tanks but the idea of having a tank for water transfers is might appealing. Lol thanks for the idea!


----------



## nubsmoke (Feb 4, 2004)

It really saves time and is safer on fish. Check Traumatics thread on stock tanks, they are cheap and make great conditioning tanks.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Will do, Will do. Thanks for the idea once again!


----------



## piranha98 (Jun 15, 2005)

try juss emptying most of the water out and refilling it


----------

